# Help me pick my first coral



## Apwhite (9 mo ago)

Hi all, I started my first 10g nano tank in January and added a true percula clownfish in April. I have now gotten the hang of owning a fish and my parameters are stable, so I’ve been looking into purchasing a coral. Mostly due to availability, the two front runners in my search are either a torch coral or a pink devils hand coral. If you guys could answer some questions to help me decide which I should get, that would be great!

1.) as I mentioned, my tank is only 10 gallons. I’ve heard that corals like Kenya trees are easy and hardy, but that they grow quite quickly and can take over a tank. I’m not opposed to fragging, but I prefer to have a coral that doesn’t require constant trimming back. How quickly do torches and devils hands grow? Will they take over my tank in a short period of time?
2.) right now I have an artificial anemone in my tank which my clown occasionally sleeps in. I’ve heard that sometimes clowns will interact with torches, and that sometimes this can damage or kill the coral. Will my clown sleeping in a torch cause harm to it?
3.) this is my first marine tank so I’m definitely new to the hobby. As I prefer not to kill any livestock, are either of the corals in question particularly difficult to care for/have abnormal needs?
4.) do these corals need spot fed? If so, with what?
5.) right now my tank has a white light in it. Should I get a blue/purple one if I want to keep corals? Also, does it specifically have to be a nice reef light or could it be a cheaper light off of Amazon that fits the right color spectrum? Will this make any sort of significant difference?


----------



## FishTankExpert (Jun 19, 2021)

Owned saltwater a few years ago, didn't end well and don't know that much about it but I've done a bit of research for you haha.

1. Torches should grow an average of two heads every four months. Kenya trees grow quite fast, gaining sometimes several heads in just three months.

2. Actually talked to my LFC about this one, he said that Clownfish will usually kill Torch Coral with their nuzzling behavior, especially when they are small.

3. No, both corals are pretty basic in the hobby from what I've seen, but I'm not very good with saltwater so I'm not entirely sure.

4. Coral do need blue light to grow healthy, not sure about purple light. I recommend buying once specifically made for saltwater tanks since there are many different types of light patterns, though cheaper ones may work. 

Make sure to do plenty of research, and best of luck!


----------

